# GPU passthrough success stories on FreeBSD?



## Janusz (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

Wondering whether there are any GPU passthrough success stories with FreeBSD that you could share? 

I'm currently building a desktop system based on Ubuntu and intend to use GPU passthrough on KVM. I need near-native performance and the ability to rapidly switch between operating systems. The latter requirement pretty much excludes ESXi. Would love to use FreeBSD or BSD derivative as a desktop system but if I can't get passthrough to work, that's a deal breaker for me.

Thanks,
Janusz


----------



## abishai (Oct 9, 2017)

GPU passthrough is not implemented.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2017)

Not yet at least.



> bhyve does not support VGA passthrough devices but work is under way to support them


https://wiki.freebsd.org/bhyve/pci_passthru


----------

